# Lynnie's Journal to GOAL!



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

ok guys.. i made my own journal!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

Yayyy!!!!!!!!!! You will love it here


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey everyone.. for those that haven't met me yet! This journal is to keep me on track to get to my goal. My goal is to get lean and strive for the best body i can. I am currently 5'7'', about 149 lbs. I have a good muscle base... i need to get rid of the fat on top! My ultimate goal is 135lbs.. i've gotten and maintained about 142 lbs for a year.. until June of last year.. then my eating got out of control and now i'm back! A week going strong eating clean. 
I appreciate all of everyone's support here! I know that I can reach my goal in no time if i just stick to it. Consistency is key. I will post my workouts and meals and I am open to suggestions. I'm on track with my eating now.. i just need a good kick in the ass for cardio and lifting!! I know this will help greatly! I just want to eat clean.. i'm not trying to be super strict of anything. One cheat meal a week.. i'm still deciding on the diet. I had a cutting diet last year from a trainer at the gym i worked at that coached figure girls. He tried to convince me to do figure.. but I don't think i would want to be that strict.. i just want to get lean and maintain!! anyways.. thanks to everyone here!! you all are great!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

i do already greeky!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

Good luck, ltennis!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

will start posting meals and workouts tomorrow.. mainly the meals!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2004)

We will be watching


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

thanks .. i need watchers!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

Ewww...cardio.   I think I am cardio queen at the moment.  I hate cardioooooooooo. 

Good Luck on reaching your goal!  As you say it is all in being consistant and sticking to your plan!

And welcome!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ltennis299 *_
> thanks .. i need watchers!!!



psst...some may want to watch more than you want them to see....


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

hehe Jodie ... now you are scaring me..!! just kidding!! yeah.. i used to be a cardio queen.. now i have to force myself to do it.. but then i do it and feel great... ugghhh.. well i didn't do it today! Tomorrow i promise! thanks for everything!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm only doing it because I have too.  Otherwise I wouldn't step foot on a piece of cardio equipement. 2x per day sucks in addtion to lifting!!!  

well...on to a happier note...what part of Florida?  Craig's parents live over in that state.  More toward Orlando than the beach.  We may end up there when he finishes up school and decides where he is gonna open his pratice.


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

HEY !!! i live in orlando!!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

originally from jacksonville where i grew up.. here now for college! i love it!.. miss the beach though.. go to Cocoa all the time


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2004)

welcome ltennis 

I will offer my services to be a watcher as well. 

Good luck with your goals ... you've already got the key - consistency.


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

thanks natural!! night everyone!


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

Yaaaaaaa Lynnie!! Best of luck sweets, the support here is amazing. Its like my second home!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome! Nice to see another hottie here!  I'll be watching


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey Lynnie!!  Glad to see that you got your own journal started!!  Best of luck with your goals- you have tons of support here!!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks again to all of you for the support!!! It really does help 

Tuesday 4/20/04

Meal 1: 3 egg whites+1 whole, 1/2 C oatmeal w/splenda&cinn
             coffee w/slenda & 2 tbsp FF lo carb milk

Meal 2: 3/4 C Fiber one w/ 1/4 C FF locarb milk, 1C LF cottage cheese, 1/2 tbsp PB

Meal 3: 5 oz extra lean ground turkey, spinach,cuc, tom, 1/2 tbsp olive oil & balsamic vinegar, lo carb yogurt (5g carbs, 90cals)w/ 1/2 C fiber one

Meal 4:1/2 oatmeal w/splenda&cinn , 1C LF cottage cheese w/splenda, SF no cal vanilla syrup, 1 tsp nat PB, 1/2 tsp cocoa.. i love these!!! i also use splenda alot..i know i know.. i can't live without the stuff though!! at least let me have that 

WORKOUT: back, bis
Cardio: 20 mins HIIT on rotating stairs climber 
Meal 5:can tuna w/1 tbsp light mayo, sweet potato
Meal 6:


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey girl-- glad you started a journal!!!

Do u play tennis?

OH I love Orlando!! Cocoa beach is awesome tooooo! Luckygirl!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 20, 2004)

Welcome to the journal forum! Really great move IMO you'll definitely realize how great it is has to have people supporting/helping you out, etc. 

Nice to see that you're going to list your meals, I was hoping that you would do this. Are you going to list what kind of workouts you do as well? Also, I can't really tell from your pictures, how old are you? And how long have you been training?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> psst...some may want to watch more than you want them to see....


somebody rang?


hiya tennis!
welcome!



> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Ewww...cardio.   I think I am cardio queen at the moment.  I hate cardioooooooooo.


you do..of course know that yo are also doing cardio for me too, right? hey..if I have to eat my long eared chocolate Easter buny for you, then you have to do my cardio for me. (does it work that way?)


Hey Monstar...
I saw your videos..you human freak of nature...I..uh..need a house moved..wana come over and take care of that!
(great job on the 600+ lb DL!)


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey i'm 21 yrs old, been training more seriously for about 2.5 years. Always did cardio before that and some lifting. Just getting back into lifting again.. i slacked big time for the past 8 or so months. I'm lucky to have a naturally muscular build.. so i'm excited to see how i'm going to look when i lean out and actually lift hard!! My legs are still very muscular even though i haven't really trained them consistently. would like to get them nice and lean though!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm 21 and 5'7 too!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2004)

good luck! There is a lot of learning that can happen here..in between idle ramblings of wit (which is my department)
so, stick around and enjoy!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 20, 2004)

hey thanks! we are so alike Greeky..  
I'm trying to figure out how exactly i should do my workouts.. i'm going to do cardio 5x's a week and lift 3x's. I need lots of cardio right now! Even though i try and tell myself i don't. so 40-45mins of it and then lift mon wed fri... i'm thinking..
mon- shoulders,chest,tris
wed-legs
fri-back,bis
and cardio everyday and take weekends off... that seemed to work best for me in the past
any suggestions? my eating is clean..i'm actually going back and forth whether to do a little carb cycling..hmmmmm


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

I say stick with what works for you! 

As for the carb cycling, I tried that before and I really felt it wasn't right for me because it made my binging worse.  I think Jill and Jen (atherjen) agree.  Carb cycling is very hard both mentally and physically.  I say stick w. clean eating and 1 cheat day or meal (meal would be better if u can handle it)


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

Lynnie...Craig's parents live I think in this place called Lady of the Lakes?


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 20, 2004)

thanks greeky! you are right... it will pay off in the long run.. i'm trying to get rid of my problems for good! yeah one cheat MEAL mentally is hard.. i LOVE FOOD!!! bad food too!! yeah when i lost 45 lbs i had a cheat DAY.. once a week.. but i wasn't as obssessed with food as i've become.. so ok that is what will work.. no restricting carbs or anything like that.. it all never works.. for me at least.. thanks girl!! just needed reinforcement


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

Im such a baby, Im only 19!!  
Lynne I checked out your pics! sooooooo pretty!!  

your split looks good girl! as for the carb cycling, as Viv mentioned for someone with binging history I dont think that its best to follow simply because of be high carb day..seems to be a problem. I say do what you find works best for you, we all seem to respond diff in a way.  
your meals look great today!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 20, 2004)

ahh thanks jen!! yeah i'm just gonna eat clean.. i did a little carb cycling (for 10 days..then some emotional stuff hit) and it worked great.. but then i got into bad habits..so gonna stick with clean eating from here on out!! i know it will work.. did once before!


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ltennis299 *_
> originally from jacksonville where i grew up.. here now for college! i love it!.. miss the beach though.. go to Cocoa all the time




I couldn't resist posting on this post!  Oh,  ltennis!  

I used to live in Winter Park and also "lived" on the beach during the daytime at Surfside place at Cocoa Beach!  I have a picture that will be going up in my website of  when I was sitting with my ex-GF from Winter Park.  It was sunrise at 6 am!  So beautiful and peaceful!!

Say hello to Debbie Kruck for me (Daytona) !    Actually, she knows my friend moreso but I know her web site guy, John Stevens more after self promoting the DKFC for him two years ago!    But I don't talk to John anymore.  

Anyways!  WELCOME and glad you started a journal!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey Lynnie!  Just wanted to say hi 

My cousin is moving down to Florida State or something shortly to be with her fiance   I heard that Florida place is pretty nice!  

Good luck with your journal!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey guys.. yup its really nice!! Lived in Florida all my life. I don't think i could ever leave it!! Thanks for all the hello's !!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 21, 2004)

Wednesday 4/21/04

Meal 1: 1/2C oats , 3 egg whites

Meal 2: 1C Fiber one, 1C LF cottage cheese, 1tsp nat PB

Meal 3:chicken and brocolli ( from chinese place..arggh forgot to say no sauce.. oh well... i didn't eat any rice)

Meal 4:1/2 C fiber one....and.. TOO much LF frozen PB cup yogurt i hate the grocery store... 

Meal 5: 3 egg whites, 3oz lean ground turkey, green beans..., and SF FF white choc pudding 

Meal 6:

ok yeah i did have a cheat.. icecream and pudding..bad me..oh well i'm not stressing...no point now..tomorrow here i come!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ltennis299 *_
> Wednesday 4/21/04
> 
> A week and half now no cheats!!! Except my planned one last Saturday.. still not too bad!! Getting my  into gear now too!
> Thanks for everything guys!! I'll post pics when I see some progress!



  Good job!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey guys! been busy today... anyways.. yeah i had some icecream.. not getting mad.. i decided to buy that crap and eat it getting alot better though. other than that had a good day.. hope you all are doing good too!! from what i'm reading you are off to do some cardio really soon! burn off some icecream


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

In the past I found, cardio always helped keep me from getting fat even when I was binging on a regular basis, but of course it's much better to not binge at all!

Did u go to the supermarket hungry?


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 21, 2004)

no not hungry at all.. haven't really been hungry for a good week now.. just eating to eat.. and keep calories up where they need to be... like i said.. that is the  food!!! i don't have to ever have a reason to have it.. that and cheesecake..hmm although i never get that ..... no way.. at least i can get "healthy" icecream.. there is not any healthy cheesecake! 
oh yeah.. cardio i always did..when i was bingeing way bad.. that i attribute to my only 8lb gain.. but still 8 lbs TOO MUCH.. all went to hips and upper thighs.. well everywhere.. i gain everywhere EQUALLY..thats bad and good.. ok will not get into my rant about that right now


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ltennis299 *_
> Wednesday 4/21/04
> Meal 3:chicken and brocolli ( from chinese place..arggh forgot to say no sauce.. oh well... i didn't eat any rice)


why did you not eat the rice?


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2004)

Peanut butter frozen yogurt?? Sounds yummy!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

yeah..it does...you had to sayu it a second imte? Damn.,...now I" have to go to the store.....


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2004)

Good Mornig Lynnie!

TGIF !!!!  Have agreat one !


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 23, 2004)

Morning Girlie!! I found your journal  !! Everything looks great in here- don't sweat the ice cream, it's my evil food too  !! 

I'm 21 too but I live in North Carolina.


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 23, 2004)

hey guys was real busy yesterday.. meals went ok.. went out to dinner.. got a salad w/chicken and ate some bread .. like 1 piece w/ a little olive oil.. yumm.. was a little down yesterday.. my weight is as high as it was when i was eating horrible.. and i'm been eating pretty good.. but i got real with myslef.. my workouts haven't been all there.. and i ate icecream the other day .. and maybe i'll been eating too much for the little amount i've been doing lately.. so picked myself up still ate good and giving it my all now. No more little cheats here and there.. and i'm getting my butt to the gym for cardio and lifting hard.. no excuses! I will get there in time.. its not like there is something wrong with me.. although i thought so last night.. til the boyfriend gave me an encouraging and motivating talk..guess i haven't been as good as i've thought lately with working out and eating. Even if i'm eating clean.. it may be too much.. but its only like 1800 cals a day. Oh well i'll get there.. gotta keep my head up..
had a good leg workout yesterday and 30 mins cardio. Thanks for listening everyone


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 23, 2004)

Friday 4/23/04
I got to the gym 1st thing this morning.. did 1hr of cardio!! I need to do this everyday again.. like i used too.. it feels so good to be done with the gym by 830am.. and feel good rest of day! going back for more cardio tonight...only like 30mins. I NEED IT!!


Meal 1: 1/2 C oatmeal w/splenda,cinn, 1tsp nat PB, 5 wgg whites

Meal 2: 1/2 C oatmeal, 1scoop protein, 1/4 C FF L/C milk

Meal 3: 6oz chicken, spinach,cuc,tomato,1tsp parm cheese, 1/2 tbsp olive oil & bals. vin, green beans


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

Lynne thats the attitude!! think postive!  things will come and its great that you were able to figure out whyy progress was stalling! time to kick it up a notch!  You have alll your support girl!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks AJ!! Well there hasn't been any progress YET.. .. but now should be soon! ahh.. it's tough sometimes.. but all this support helps a ton. everyone here is GREAT! I'm really determined now!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 23, 2004)

Stick with it sweetie!! You look great as is anyhow so your results will come quickly!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey Lynnie  You know, you gotta give your body some time to produce the progress before you see it


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hola!!!  Happy Friday!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

Progress takes time! You will see results soon!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

Everything is looking good Lynnie, hang in there, results will definitely come soon.


----------

